# 77th Lazy Smoken Bastards Dinner Meeting - May 08



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Another fun evening. Tonight was at the Tilted Kilt...... Oh my....

CAO Vision









sorry..... I saw some hot CYCLES!!!!!!!!!

Ok.... I'm really not sorry....


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Very Very Nice I wanna go there once :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like it was a great time.

Great pics, thanks for posting and sharing them!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Very Very Nice I wanna go there once :lol:


Once??? Hell, I am ready to move in!!!!! :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > Very Very Nice I wanna go there once :lol:
> ...


Good Point !!!!!!!!!!!!! :???:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

A small crowd, but all regulars. Got us the food quick. Couldn't even light my 2nd cigar till after dinner!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

That chick is tilting my kilt.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:lolat:



KevinG said:


> That chick is tilting my kilt.


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

I love plaid, on or off. Maybe more off.


----------

